# Zebrapinty



## vizike (2008 November 8)

Ha valakinek tapasztalata van a zebrapinty szaporitásáról kérem ossza meg velem ismereteit. 
Miért löki ki a pintymama a fiókáit? Még önállóan nem tudtak enni,de kitaszitotta a fészekből és nem is etette. Szegény papára maradt mind a két fióka etetése!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 8)

*Zebrapinty*​
*A zebrapinty etetése*
A táplálás a házi kedvencek tartásának egyik legfontosabb része. Ha tisztában vagyunk az adott fajta táplálkozási szokásaival és igényeivel, valamint számukra biztosítjuk is azokat, akkor nagy valószínűséggel ebből nem fog egészségügyi probléma adódni.
A zebrapinty táplálékának négy fő alkotóeleme van.
• magok, magkeverékek
• zöldeleségek
• lágyeleségek
• ásványi anyagok
*Magok, magkeverékek*
A magkeverékek legfontosabb részét képezi a muharmag és a fénymag. Fontos továbbá a köles is, ami lehet fehér vagy vörös. A fehér azért jobb a madár számára, mert puhább a héja, így könnyebben tudja meghámozni. A díszállat-kereskedésekben kapható magkeverékek ezeken kívül még más magokat is tartalmaznak, a madár számára ideális arányban.
A fent említett összetevőkből /ha otthon akarjuk összeállítani a táplálékot/ a következő aránnyal kell számolni:
• 20% köles
• 60% muhar
• 20% fénymag
A zebrapintyek kedvelt csemegéje a fürtös köles. Ezt felakaszthatjuk a kalitkára (kb. 20 cm hosszú) és a madarak kedvükre csipegethetnek belőle. Külön jó benne, hogy a természetes táplálékszerzéshez hasonlóan juthatnak így hozzá madárkáink e finom csemegéhez.
Nagyon fontos, hogy ne etessünk régi, poros esetleg gombás magvakat a madarakkal, mert az komoly betegségek kialakulásához, esetleg pusztuláshoz is vezethet. Mindig azonos, megbízható helyről vásároljuk az eleséget.
*Zöldeleségek *
Rendszeres etetésük nagyon fontos. A téli hónapokban a magokat is kicsíráztathatjuk, így pár nap alatt vitamindús zöldeleséget kaphatunk. Nyáron, amikor könnyen hozzáférhetünk a zöld növényekhez, részesítsük előnyben a tyúkhúrt, salátát, parajt és a pásztortáskát. Gyümölcsöt, zöldséget is adhatunk nekik, például egy szelet jól megmosott almát vagy sárgarépát tehetünk a kalitka rácsai közé.
*Lágyeleségek*
Nem feltétlen fontosak, de változatosabbá tehetjük velük pintyeink étrendjét. Főtt tojást összetörünk belekeverünk egy kis darált kekszet vagy reszelt sárgarépát, amit hígíthatunk egy kis tejjel és máris kész a kiváló lágyeleség. Vigyázzunk azonban, hogy a romlásveszély miatt egyszerre csak kis adagot tegyünk ki a madaraknak, a maradékot pedig tároljuk hűtőben.
*Ásványi anyagok*
Egyes ásványi anyagok a szervezet számára nélkülözhetetlenek. Zebrapintyeknek nagyon fontos a megfelelő kálcium (Ca) és foszfor (P) ellátottság, hasznosulásukhoz pedig a D3 vitamin elengedhetetlen. Természetesen lehet kapni előre összeállított ásványi anyagokat és vitaminokat tartalmazó keverékeket -ez igen praktikus-, de ha mi szeretnénk előállítani arra is van lehetőség. A főtt tojás héját szárítsuk, majd zúzzuk porrá, majd keverjük bele az eleségbe. A kalitka aljára szórt homokkal is megfelelő eredményt érhetünk el.
Ez az eredetileg Ausztráliában élő, 11-12 cm nagyságú, tetszetős külsejű madárka a háziasításnak köszönhetően olyan változatos színekben jelenik meg manapság a szaküzletekben, hogy a tájékozatlan madárkedvelő igencsak meghökken és elcsodálkozik rajta. Ma már a kontyos változat sem ritkaság.


*Története*
Hazánkban a hullámospapagáj után a zebrapinty a leggyakrabban tartott szobamadár, ezért a piaci igényeket kielégítendő sokan tenyésztik. A nem kellő gondossággal összeállított tenyészpároknak gyakran kel ki tollhibás, lábhibás, csőrhibás utódja, ami egyértelműen a szakszerűtlen tenyésztés következménye.
*Beszerzése*
Vásárláskor alaposan nézzük meg a kiválasztott madár küllemét, ne fogadjunk el hiányos tollazatú, nyomorék lábú, keresztcsőrű madarat! Ez a hiba később sem jön rendbe!

​*Elhelyezése:*
Ha kedvtelésből tartunk díszmadarakat, így a zebrapintyeket is leggyakrabban kalitkában helyezzük el. 
A díszállat-kereskedések a változatos formájú, anyagú, színű és méretű kalitkákat kínálnak. A választásnál figyelembe kell venni, hogy a zebrapinty nagy mozgásigényű, ezért egy párnak a minimálisan 50x40x30 cm-es kalitka javasolható. Ideális esetben a kalitka téglalap alakú, magassága kisebb legyen, mint a hossza. 
Mivel a pintyek igen csak szemetelnek, ezért előnyös lehet az üvegbetétes kalitka. Praktikus továbbá, ha a kalitka alja tálcás, így könnyebben tisztítható. Hozzá kell tenni, hogy szinte már az összes mostanság kapható kalitka ilyen. 
Az ajtónak akkorának kell lennie, hogy be tudjunk nyúlni, és könnyen meg tudjuk fogni szükség esetén a madarakat. Szükséges továbbá egy másik nyílás is, ahová a fürdetőt tudjuk felhelyezni, illetve egy harmadik, ahová pedig a fészket tudjuk illeszteni. 
Ha mégsem kalitkába, hanem röpdében vagy madárszobában tartjuk a pintyeket, figyelni kell arra, hogy ne zsúfoljuk túl az állományt. Mivel a méret ezekben az esetekben engedi, faágakat is behelyezhetünk madaraink szórakoztatására. Kalitkában pedig ülőfával oldhatjuk meg, hogy legyen hova le-és felszállniuk, illetve csak pihenniük. A röpdében vagy a madárházban más, békés természetű madarakkal együtt is tarthatjuk a zebrapintyeket. 
A lakásban, kalitkában tartott pintyeket jó időben kihelyezhetjük a teraszra vagy kitehetjük őket a kertbe, természetesen szélvédett, árnyékos más háziállatok számára nem elérhető, biztonságos helyre. 
Etető, itató és fürdetőedények 
Általában műanyagból készítik őket. Régebben üveg, sőt porcelán etető-és itatóedényekkel is találkozhattunk, de ez már a múlt. 
Praktikus az automata etető-és itató berendezés, mely az állatok fogyasztásának mértékében adagolja a táplálékot. Higiéniai szempontból is ideális az automata itató, mivel zárt, így nem szennyeződik benne a víz. Akár 2-3 napra előre is fel lehet tölteni a kívánt mennyiséggel. 
A zebrapintyek szeretnek fürdeni. Gyakorta naponta többször is fürdenek, ezért mindenképpen biztosítsunk számukra megfelelő alkalmatosságot ehhez. A díszállat-kereskedésekben kapható műanyag fürdető edényt tiszta szobahőmérsékletű csapvízzel töltsük fel. A rendszeresen tisztításról és vízcseréről ne feledkezünk el!
Etetés-itatás
A rendkívül igénytelen szobamadár alaptakarmányát muharmagból, fehérkölesből, vöröskölesből és fénymagból álló keverék képezi. Nagyon szívesen fogyasztja a zöldségeket: salátalevelet, tyúkhúrt, spenótlevelet, sárgarépa- és petrezselyemzöldet stb., melyeket mindig kicsit fonnyasztva adagoljuk! Időnként megkínálhatjuk főtt tojással vagy sajttal is, ezeket reszelve szokás adni.Vidám természetű, élénk mozgású, szívesen fürdik.

*Szaporítás*
​Nyolc hónapos kora előtt nem tanácsos tenyésztésbe fogni. Költéshez a zárt vagy a félig nyitott odú egyaránt alkalmas. A tojó átlagosan 4-6 tojást tojik,
​amelyet a szülők felváltva ülnek. 14 nap kotlás után kelnek ki a fiatalok, a szülők szorgalmasan etetik őket a részükre készített lágyeleséggel. Háromhetes korban repülnek ki
​


----------



## vizike (2008 November 9)

Köszönöm a gyors választ!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 9)

Képek????????????​


----------



## vizike (2008 November 20)

Bocsi, de nincs gépközelben. Igyekszem kérésednek eleget tenni a hét végén.
Nagyon aranyosak!!


----------



## Tami77 (2008 November 20)

szurkolok...sajna segiteni nem tudok.


----------



## maccar (2008 November 28)




----------



## Borzy (2008 December 29)

Magkeverés

Sokféle magkeverési módot ismerünk, de a most legjobban és megfelelő áron kapható magok közül az alábbi összeállítást ajánljuk: 
30 % fehér köles, 
20 % sárga köles, 
10 % vörös köles 
5 % sárga csumiz, ( csépelt) 
5 % vörös csumiz, ( csépelt ) 
10 % muhar mag, 
2o % fénymag. 
E keverék nem szentírás, de jól biztosítja zebrapintyek tápanyagszükségletét és nem is a legdrágább keverék, ill. mindig kapható, de célszerű az évi mennyiséget egyszerre beszerezni és otthon megfelelően tárolni, mivel az előző évi mag már igen sokmindenes átesik az új mag éréséig, így néha komoly gondjaink akadnak akár a beszerzéssel, akár a mag tisztaságával.[/URL]

Zebrapinty szaporítása:
Itt már a Zebrapinty reprudukálása a fő célkitűzés, mely nagyobb szakértelmet, helyet, több időt és nagyobb ráfordítást igényel, de már gazdasági vonzata is van. 
Beszerzésnél már törekedni kell a jó tenyészpárok megszerzésére, vagy saját törzsállomány kialakítására. El kell dönteni, hogy volieres, vagy egypáras rendszerben akarjuk szaporítani a Zebrapintyeket. A döntés következményeképpen kell a tartási feltételeket kialakítani. Ha ez megvan jöhet a beszerzés, ami általában ugyanaz mint a korábbiakban leírtak, de ajánlatos a beszerzéskor a tenyészetet meglátogatni, felmérni a tenyésztési körülményeket és a törzsállomány átlagos kondícióját megtekinteni. Esetleg az éves átlaghozamot megtudakolni a tenyésztőtől. Ezek az adatok közvetlen tájékoztatásul szolgálnak a jövőbeni eredményes szaporításhoz. Egyáltalán a látottak eldöntik, hogy vegyek e az állományból, vagy keressek más tenyészetet. Ez egy kicsit macerásnak tűnik, de a későbbiekben kamatostul megtérül a szaporulat egyedszámában és a nevelési hajlamban, esetleg a börzén, vagy kereskedőnél vásárlás esetén előre nem látható tenyésztési hibák kiküszöbölésében.


*Zebrapinty egypáros szaporítása: *
A tömegtermelés eszköze, az évi szaporulat akár a többszöröse is lehet a volieres szaporítási módnak. Igazi rutinmunka az ilyen szaporítás. Megfelelő méretű ( 8o x 45 x35 cm) kalitkában önetetővel, önitatóval, fürdetővel ellátva akár kétnaponta is etethetők a madarak, de kivételt képez a fiókanevelés időszaka, amikoris naponta kétszer kell lágyeleséget a párnak adni, illetve naponta friss vízellátás is ajánlott. 
Megfigyelték, hagy a zebrapintyek friss víz adása után intenzíven etetik maggal a fiókákat. Ezt a szokásukat kihasználva egyes tenyésztők késő délután, de még elég világosban, vagy mesterséges világításnál friss vizet adnak a fiókanevelő szülőknek, akik jól megtömik a kicsiket maggal. Eredmény, aprókák nem éhezik a hosszú éjszakai pihenő alatt gyorsabban fejlődik, hamarabb repül ki és erősebb a felépítése. 
Ugyanezt a technikát alkalmazzák a fiatal Zebrapinty nevelésénél. Naponta többszöri friss víz adásával több mageleség fogyasztására ösztökélik a fiatal madarakat így a növekedésük gyorsabb, hamarabb piacképesek. (Szerk.: ez hasonlít a csirkeneveléshez ) 
A sikeres szaporítás egyik feltétele a megfelelő páronként megtermékenyített tojásszám elérése. ( 5 - 6 db) Ahhoz, hogy a Zebrapintyek biztosan elérjék ezt, két alapvető szabályt kell betartanunk. 1, a párok-összeállításánál a Zebrapinty tojónak nagy hozamú ( évi .15 - 25 fióka) szülőktől kell származnia, 2. a Zebrapinty hímnek meg olyan pártól, melyek hosszú időn át ( több fészekalj) mindig megtermékenyített tojást raktak és ki is keltették azt. 
Így e két kiváló genetikai hajlam összeadódik és csúcsteljesítményre lehet képes a megfelelő tartási viszonyok mellett. 
E genetikai előnyt lehet fokozni a megfelelő mag és lágyeleség biztosításával, illetve a hozamnövelő E- vitamin megfelelő időben való adagolásával. 
*Tanácsok* : A magkeverék összetételét már leírtuk, ehhez a néger és szezámmag 5 %-os hozzáadásával természetes E -vitamint juttatunk madarainknak, melyet hasznosítanak.
A lágyeleség leírását is meglehet találni az előzőekben, de itt fontos elmondani, hogy 0,5 kgr. lágyeleséghez a Quiko Vitamin - E adagolásával még jobb eredményeket lehet elérni, mégpedig a szaporításba állított párok beindulásánál. 
Adagolás: 6 gramm porított E vitamint párbaállítás után, odúfelrakás előtt 2 héttel a 0,5 kgr. lágyeleségben arányosan elkeverjük és minden nap a költés ( kotlás ) megkezdéséig adagoljuk. A kikelést követően adagolását megszüntetjük egészen a fiatalok 20 napos koráig, ekkor újra elkezdjük az előzőkben leírtak szerint és ezt folyamatosan adagoljuk 3 fészekalj kikeléséig. 
Ekkor a párt a kalitból egy-két hónapra pihenőre odútlan volierbe átrakjuk, majd az újraköltetéskor ( két hónap után) átváltunk az E vitamin cseppfolyós készítményére a meguntság elkerülése miatt.
Adagolás. : egy teáskanál E vitamin készítményt 1 liter ivóvízben jól elkeverünk és a csőitatót félig megtöltve adjuk madarainknak egy héten 3 alkalommal ( vasárnap - szerda - péntek) 
Ezt szintén az odúfelrakás előtt 2 héttel a kotlás megkezdéséig adagoljuk, majd a fiatal Zebrapintyek kikelése után 20 napig szüneteltetjük. A továbbiakban ugyanúgy járunk el mint a por alakú vitamin adagolásnál.
A vízfelvétel hatékonyságát úgy növeljük, hogy az etetetéskor leszedjük a csőitatókat és legalább 4 órát hagyjuk szomjazni a zebrapintyeket. ( mint ismeretes a zebrák .szívják a vizet így nagyon gyorsan sok ivóvízhez jutnak) az előbbi tulajdonságukat használhatjuk ki arra, hogy a megfelelő vitaminmennyiséget gyorsan a szervezetükbe juttassuk. Az egyszeri vizfelvétel a fenti keverési aránynál elegendő vitamint ad a madaraknak. 2-3 óra elteltével leszedhetjük a csőitatókat kimosva tiszta vizet helyezzünk fel. Több ideig ne hagyjuk előttük, mivel a vitamin úgyis lebomlik és a leszedéssel elkerülhetjük az esetleges problémákat.
Megjegyzés: nyári időszakban 28 - 30 fokos átlaghőmérséklet mellett nappali időszakban már maradt fenn vitaminnal kevert víz és a több száz egótánál nem tapasztaltak mérgezési, vagy más káros hatást. ( de ezt ne próbáljuk ki )
Á céltudatos szaporításhoz legjobb módszer az egypáros rendszeren belül a törzstenyészet kialakítása, ahol ugyan sok munkával, de megvalósíthatjuk a mestertenyésztők által kifejlesztett tenyésztési technikákból a számunkra legkifizetődőbb eljárásokat.
A szaporítást célok eléréséhez választjuk ki a törzstenyészet alapjait képező Zebrapinty és ezeket megfelelően nyílvántartva kezdjük meg a törzstenyészet létrehozását. Ez nem egyszerű feladat, de busásan megtérül a későbbiekben a ráfordított energia.


----------



## licsi (2009 November 4)

én szivesen segitek neked zebrapinty szaporitással kapcsolatban.kérdezz bártan évekig sikeresen tenyésztettem őket?


----------

